# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Δεν αντέχεται

## Mystic

Το έχω ονομάσει κατάρα, ατυχία, αρρώστια...Δεν με νοιάζει πια. Δεν αντέχεται άλλο αυτός ο πόνος. Μου κλέβει μέρες, τα ονειρά μου, την ίδια μου τη ζωή...
Δεν είναι ζωή αυτό, είναι προσπάθεια κάθε μέρα να υπάρχω, να παλεύω για ένα χαμόγελο, για μια στιγμή ψυχικής ηρεμίας που δεν έρχεται ποτέ. Και οι άνθρωποι που φεύγουν γιατί απογοητεύτηκαν. Γιατί κάποια στιγμή είδαν μέσα μου και το μαύρο κανείς δεν το αντέχει. Ούτε εγώ η ίδια. Είδαν τα σημάδια στα χέρια μου και έτρεξαν.
Δεν θέλω να χάσω τα ονειρά μου. Ποτέ δεν θα φτιάξει έτσι δεν είναι; 2 στους 10 αυτοκτονούν, θα βρεθώ κάποια στιγμή πάλι κοντά. Θα έρθει πάλι η στιγμή που δεν θα αντέχεται πια ο πόνος. Θέλω τη ζωή μου πίσω

----------


## Χάιντι

Πάσχεις από κάποια ασθένεια?

Πάντως εγώ δεν πιστεύω στην τύχη όλα μόνοι μας τα κάνουμε 

Πάρε την ζωή στα χέρια σου!

----------


## Mystic

Οριακή διαταραχή προσωπικότητας και τώρα κατάθλιψη. Πραγματικά δεν έχω παραιτηθεί, κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία, παίρνω τώρα φάρμακα. Και προσπαθώ να μην αφήνομαι....Αλλά πονάει

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Mystic_
> Οριακή διαταραχή προσωπικότητας και τώρα κατάθλιψη. Πραγματικά δεν έχω παραιτηθεί, κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία, παίρνω τώρα φάρμακα. Και προσπαθώ να μην αφήνομαι....Αλλά πονάει



Μήπως να μιλούσες με το γιατρό σου για την αγωγή?
Ισως να μη σε βοηθά η ήδη υπάρχουσα και να πρέπει να στην αλλάξει....
Απ όσα έχω διαβάσει εδώ μέσα για την οριακή διαταραχή είναι δύσκολη, αλλά υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που την ελέγχουν με την αγωγή τους και ζουν μια χαρά.
Αφού κάνεις τόση προσπάθεια μη το αφήνεις......:)

----------


## Adzik

και μην μεινεισ μονη σου...βρεσ καποια παρεα..καποιο αγορι..παντα ειναι καπωσ καλητερα με καποιον το πλαι μασ... θελει χρονο για να στρωσει..ολα θα πανε καλα μην παψεισ να πιστευεισ σε αυτο..:):):) kι εμεισ ημαστε εδω!!

----------


## 3wtiko

θα σου γράψω αυτό το χιλΛιοειπωμένο αποφθεγμα του Νίτσε 

&lt;ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΣΚΟΤΩΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΙΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ&gt;


ήρθες σαυτή την ζωή με τις ιδιότητες του ανθρώπου ,ΓΙΝ-ΓΙΑΝΓΚ, ΑΣΠΡΟ-ΜΑΥΡΟ,

ΘΕΤΙΚΟ- ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΟ, ΑΡΣΕΝΙΚΟ-ΘΗΛΥΚΟ,και λοιπά και λοιπά,


ΜΗΝ ΑΠΕΛΠΙΖΕΣΑΙ, ξεκουράσου λιγο ,

όπως τα δέντρα ξεκουράζονται τον χειμώνα,

θα ρθει η άνοιξη και οι άλλες εποχές να απολαύσεις την ανθοφορία και τους καρπούς.

τι νόημα θαχε ναναι τα δέντρα πάντα ανθισμένα?

είναι πολύ όμορφα ΝΑΙ!!

μα πιο το νόημα χωρίς καρπους ? χωρίς την ελπίδα της γέννησης?

εύχομαι η ανάμνηση και μόνο ενός χαμόγελου να ναι ζωοφόρο!

σε καληνυχτώ!!

----------


## Mystic

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους τόσο πολύ. Αν με βλέπατε έξω πριν λίγο δεν θα φανταζόσασταν ποτέ ότι εγώ έγραψα τις προηγούμενες παραγράφους. Γέλαγα, χόρευα, έπινα... Ναι, οκ...Μία αυταπάτη...Παιδιά προσπαθώ χρόνια...Προσπαθώ απο πάντα...από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου. Και, ω, τα κατάφερα καλά...Επιτυχίες στους άντρες, υποψήφια διδάκτωρ, έξυπνη και ωραία και μαλακίες. ΤΟΝ ΠΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ. Και θα επιλέξω σύντομα να απαλλαγώ. Και δεν θα επιτρέψω σε κανέναν να με κλείσει μέσα για νοσηλεία. Να με ναρκώσουν. Ζω, αισθάνομαι και είμαι ελεύθερη. Απλά νιώθω μόνο πόνο, συνέχεια. Χρόνια τώρα. Και δεν θα φύγει ποτέ...Ποτέ. Και θέλω να φύγω με αξιπρέπεια... Πονάω γαμώτο...Που να το φωνάξω πια;;;

----------


## konstantina_ena

Eχεις οικογένεια???Πόσο χρονών είσαι?
Σε καταλαβαίνω!!!!

----------


## konstantina_ena

καποιες φορές είναι γελοίο αυτο που θα πώ αλλά μαθαίνουμε και συνηθίζουμε να ζούμε με το πόνο μέσα μας!!!!!!!!!!!!!η καθημερινότητα σου πώς είναι???????

----------


## konstantina_ena

διάβασα και κάτι άλλα μηνυματα σου είσαι σίγουρη ότι ο γιατρός σου είναι καλός??????????είναι ψυχολόγος ή ψυχίατρος?????σορρύ που ρωτάω αλλα έχω τον λόγο μου!!!!και εγώ είχα παρόμοια συμπτώματα με εσένα!!!!μαλιστα είχα καιρό να γράψω και εδώ!!!ξαναμπαίνω μετά αποπάρα πολύ καιρό!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mystic

Ο προηγούμενος γιατρός μου, με τον οποίον είχα δεθεί πολύ, φέρθηκε εντελώς αντεπαγγελματικά και πυροδότησε την τελευταία κρίση που πέρασα. Τώρα με παρακολουθούν και ψυχίατρος και ψυχολόγος και οι δύο γυναίκες και είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένη. Με στηρίζουν πολύ. Και τώρα που λείπουν, επικοινωνούμε τηλεφωνικά σε προκαθορισμένες μέρες και ώρες (σαν ραντεβού). Με έσωσαν πραγματικά, δεν ξέρω τι θα είχα κάνει. Ζήτησαν συνάντηση από τον προηγούμενο ψυχιατρό μου για να τους δώσει ιστορικό και μετά έγινε συνάντηση μαζί του όπου ήμουνα κι εγω παρούσα. Εκεί διαλύθηκα...
Τελοσπάντων, τον πόνο τον γνωρίζεις, ναι γίνεται μέρος της καθημερινοτητάς μας. Δεν θυμάμαι και πολλές μέρες χωρίς αυτόν...Βρήκα κάτι που τον απαλύνει, που όταν ασχολούμαι με αυτό ο πόνος δεν τολμάει να εμφανιστεί. Κι αν και 32 και με άλλη ακαδημαϊκή πορεία, τώρα κάνω στροφή κια πάω προς τις τέχνες γιατί εκεί η ψυχή μου ξεκουράζεται και παίρνει οξυγόνο...Αλλά έχω έναν κακό εαυτό μέσα μου, που τόσα χρόνια του έχω δώσει πολύ χώρο και αναπτύχθηκε, μεγάλη αξία και ρίζωσε. Κι αυτός με αποτρέπει από κάθε βήμα προς τα μπρος. Ξέρεις για τι μιλάω υποθέτω... Και κάνω την προσπαθειά μου να ξαναχτίσω το \"εγώ\" μου. Αλλά δεν ξέρω, κάτι μου λέει πως έτσι θα είναι μια ζωή. Και, ναι, μπορώ κι αυτήν την προοπτική να τη δεκτώ. Αλλά έρχονται στιγμές που πονάω πολύ και απελπίζομαι...Μιλησε μου για σένα

----------


## konstantina_ena

Γιατί η ψυχίατρος δεν σου κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία και πάς σε ψυχολόγο????????
Χρησιμοποίησα και εγώ ψυχολόγο και σχετικά γρήγορα κατάλαβα ότι με χρησιμοποιούσαι!!!!Απλά δεν μπορούσε να με βοηθήσει γιατί ηθελα γνωσιακή συμπεριφορική και αυτη δεν ήξερε αλλα δεν το παραδεχόταν κιόλας!!!!Μεγάλη συζήτηση ειλικρινά!!!!!!!!!!!Εγω έπαθα κατάθλιψη μέσα απο το αχγός την πίεση του εαυτού μου και την προσπάθεια να ικανοποιώ μόνο τους άλλους!!!Οι γονείς μου ενισχυσαν σε αυτο άθελα τους απο την παιδική μου ηλικία!!!!!Το γεγονός οτι η δουλειά μου ηταν αχγωτική και χωρίς τρελλές χρηματικές πολαβές το έκανε χειρότερο!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mystic

Στη ψυχολόγο μέ παρέπεμψε ο προηγούμενος ψυχιατρός μου γιατί χρειαζόμουνα ψυχαναλυτική ψυχοθεραπεία και αυτός έκανε γνωσιακή. Όταν αυτός κυριολεκτικά μου είπε να κόψω το λαιμό μου να βρω μόνη μου άλλον γιατρό- γιατί έπαιρνα χάπια οπότε αυτό το κομμάτι δεν μπορεί να το καλύψει η ψυχολόγος- ευτυχώς με τη βοήθεια της ψυχολόγου βρήκα τη γιατρό που έχω τώρα. Ωστόσο, και με αυτή τη γιατρό μιλάω πολύ-δεν κάνουμε ψυχαναλυτική ψυχοθεραπεία- αλλά δεν με βλέπει μόνο για τα χάπια, αυτό είναι το τελευταίο κομμάτι...Γενικά, έχω βρει ένα ασφαλές θεραπευτικό πλαίσιο γιατί αυτό που είχα πριν δεν ξέρω πως να το ονομάσω. Και το πόσο κακό έκανε στη ψυχική μου κατάσταση...

----------


## VasilisA

Αγαπητή Mystic

Ακούγεσαι πολύ απελπισμένη…
Υπάρχουν πολλοί σε αυτό το φόρουμ που αντιμετωπίζουν παρόμοια προβλήματα με τα δικά σου άλλος λιγότερα και άλλο περισσότερα..
Νομίζεις ότι είσαι η μοναδική σε αυτόν τον μάταιο κόσμο με τόσο σοβαρά προβλήματα ψυχικής διαταραχής αλλά δεν είναι έτσι.
Κάποιοι είναι σε σοβαρότερη κατάσταση και δεν το γνωρίζουν η δεν θέλουν να το παραδεχτούν.

Πριν από ένα χρόνο μετά τον θάνατο ενός συνεργάτη μου στην ηλικία μου παρακαλώ από καρδιακή προσβολή και ενώ είχα σταματήσει για λίγο τα χάπια υποτροπίασα άσχημα και έκανα και εγώ σκέψεις σαν τις δικές σου.
Είναι σίγουρο ότι η επιλογή κατάλληλων ανθρώπων γύρο σου είναι πολύ σημαντική…
Η καριέρα δεν παίζει και πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο.
Εγώ έχω δική μου εταιρία με πολύ ωραίο αντικείμενο και μάλιστα συνδυάζει διασκέδαση και επαγγελματισμό. Ωστόσο όλα αυτά ξεκίνησαν όταν επιχείρησα να ξεκινήσω κάτι δικό μου. Τυχαίο?

Επίσης θα πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να πειραματιστείς με την φαρμακευτική σου αγωγή…
Βγες λίγο νοητά από τον εαυτό σου και παρατήρησε τον…
Μήπως πρέπει να αλλάξεις πράγματα τα οποία σου προκαλούν όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα?…
Ασχολήσου με την διατροφή σου και προσπάθησε να βάλεις την άσκηση στη ζωή σου.. Απτά καθημερινά πράγματα…
Απέφευγε να προσπαθείς να λύσεις τα μυστήρια του σύμπαντος 

Πάντως όσο και να παραδέχεσαι ότι οι γιατροί σου σε βοηθήσανε τα λεγόμενα σου δεν το επιβεβαιώνουν καθόλου αυτό και θα πρέπει να το ξεκαθαρίσεις άμεσα 
Μην συμβιβάζεσαι σε καμία περίπτωση και με κανέναν
Το πρόβλημα το έχεις εσύ και εσύ πρέπει να το λύσεις….

----------


## Mystic

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που πήρες τον χρόνο να μου γράψεις. Ίσως δεν ήμουνα αρκετά ξεκάθαρη. Ναι, σίγουρα η παρούσα ψυχολογική μου κατάσταση δεν είναι καλή, αλλά όταν λέω ότι αυτές οι δύο γυναίκες με βοήθησαν τον εννοώ. Αν σκεφτείς ότι μέχρι και τα τέλη Ιουλίου από τον Απρίλιο είχα πάρει αρκετά χάπια (δεν θέλω να το ονομάσω απόπειρα), έκοβα και έκαιγα τα χέρια μου ως αποτέλεσμα της συμπεριφοράς του προηγούμενου γιατρού (δεν υποστηρίζω ότι αυτός ευθύνεται για την παθολογία αλλά σίγουρα για την εξέλιξη αυτή ναι) και τώρα είμαι στην τρίτη εβδομάδα κανονικής αγωγής, δεν αυτοτραυματίζομαι, παλεύω για ένα όνειρο που έχω καθημερινά και ναι πέφτω αλλά έχω πραγματική στήριξη, εγω το θεωρώ σημαντικό. Είμαι ακόμα όμως στη διαδικασία της ανάρρωσης, περάσα πολύ δύσκολα και θα πάρει καιρό...
Οι συμβουλές σου για τα μικρά καθημερινά είναι σωστές και καθόλου αμελητέες. Πίστεψε με τις εφαρμόζω. Γυμνάζομαι 7 χρόνια τώρα, είναι καλό να αποκτάς μία συνήθεια καλή για τον εαυτό σου...γιατί σίγουρα του κάνω και πολύ κακό. Είμαι εδώ και παλέυω, θα παλεύω για πολύ. Τα θέματα αυτά δεν λύνονται από τη μία μέρα στην άλλη. Είναι τρομερό πόσο έυκολα μερικές φορές αποδεχόμαστε και συγχωρούμε τους δίπλα μας και πόσο αμείλικτοι είμαστε με τον εαυτό μας. Αλλά δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι αυτή η πραγματικότητα για κανέναν άνθρωπο...

----------

